# tractor suggestions



## Birddog8487 (Jul 10, 2006)

The old Ford has served well but I'm looking for a larger tractor so I am in the market for a new one. This tractor will be used for utility work around the farm (skidding logs, post hole digging, hay hauling, etc.) as well as food plot installation and maintenance. I'm leaning towards a Deere 5103 but I'm open to other suggestions. Any thoughts?


----------



## MarkSend (Mar 11, 2008)

If money isn`t a problem go with Deere or another international brand. While Deere is high priced, you will be able to get parts for years even if the model you choose has a limited production run. We have no problem getting parts for Deere tractors that were made in the 60`s.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I rented a Deere and while running over some brush, I had a stick rip out some under-side wiring, which caused it to stop running.. When the guy from the rental place came out, he knew exactly what the problem was and said it was common with the Deeres because there is some exposed wiring on the bottom side... I think the Deere makes a great field tractor but if your planning on doing some rugged woods work I would look under it first to make sure there is nothing that can easily get damaged from something being kicked up. Just a heads up!

CB


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Not sure what the size of a JD 5103 is, but in the CUT (Compact Utility Class) Kubota and John Deere are what are used for this kind of work, more than any others I see up here.

I bot A Kubota GL 3010 4WD nine years ago and have used it all over NW MI in all kinds conditions and havent had a minutes worth of trouble in all that time. The largest dealer in No MI sells both Orange and Blue CUT tractors, and he tells me he sells 10 Kubotas for every blue one. 

I bot the K over the JD because I liked the dealer better.

NB


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a New Holland. I like it but it has the same issue with too many exposed wires. The main problem is I used it like a skid steer and broke it. Deere, NH and Kubota are all good choices. A good dealer is important too. If you break your tractor it's nice to be able to call someone who will come and pick it up and fix it for you. It's even better if they do it as warranty work when it was 100% your fault.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

I have a couple of the compacts I use. The first one I bought was Deere 790, thirty HP. 4WD and 3 cyl diesel. Great tractor. 

When I needed another I looked at everything and finally settled on a KIOTI DK 45 S, with cab, air, 4WD and stereo. The Kioti was ten thousand dollars less and had a 5 year warranty as compared to everyone elses 3 year warranty. The Kioti is no grey market machine. Its top notch and just as good as the JD. It has a 4 cyl diesel normally aspirated while everyone else got 45 HP with a 3 cyl and a turbo. The Kioti is heavier than the others and built with steel. I would buy another in a heartbeat. You should check them out. 
Van Paemel equipment is where I got it, they were fantastic to work with. I had to drive a ways to get it, but well worth the drive. 

www.michigantractor.net

I need and rely on this tractor, putting lots of hours on every year. If it wasnt a good machine I would not have it. They are built in Korea, but so is the Case IH and the New Holland, JD compacts are built in Mexico and Kubota in Japan. So, the foreign thing is unavoidable. Each of these are assembled here. As far as price goes though, VanPaemel is going to give you the best deal.


----------



## Birddog8487 (Jul 10, 2006)

BarryPatch said:


> I have a New Holland. I like it but it has the same issue with too many exposed wires. The main problem is I used it like a skid steer and broke it. Deere, NH and Kubota are all good choices. A good dealer is important too. If you break your tractor it's nice to be able to call someone who will come and pick it up and fix it for you. It's even better if they do it as warranty work when it was 100% your fault.


Thanks for the replies. We have a John Deere zero turn mower now and the dealer has been great about handling warranty work. Unfortunately he doesnt have anything in my price range and doesnt know if he can still order 08 models. The 5103 I found at another dealer is a 50 horse diesel. Its a demo with 6 hours on it for about 12500.00 delivered. The dealer said he would install mid hydraulics for a loader for 750.00 a cylinder so I'm considering that as well. I dont need anything until fall and I really want to get the most tractor for my money. I like the Deere I used this spring but the neighbors New Holland is a hell of a tractor too so I'm keeping my options open.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I started out with a JD 790, half pictured below. Great little tractor but I out grew it quickly. I skidded logs with it but it definitely strained. When I moved to 1000lb square bales I had to upgrade as the lift capacity just wasn't there.

I looked at 5103 but ended up with a 4320 also pictured below. It is 48 hp vice the 50hp of the 5103. It has quite a few more comforts than a 5000 series and is far easier for my wife to handle. The hydrostatic drive and a tighter turning radius are nice. But it comes with a price tag double of what your looking at. A 990 might be worth a look for you. I run a log splitter, shredder, tiller, rear blade, rear rake off the back, up front is just the bale spear and a heavy duty bucket. If you choose a JD I would definitely get a heavy duty bucket with bucket teeth.....those bucket teeth have more uses than I have found yet. Good luck.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Don't forget the 8n, 9n and the massey Fergusen 35. Older cheap tractors. Still can do a lot with the them and they are a simple, cheap tractor.


----------



## thedailyb (Aug 23, 2006)

..n


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

NICE, HTC. The 4320 is a beaut. 

Hydro trannies I could personally take or leave, I kind of like gears. 

I would not own a tractor without 4WD(unless I spent all my time on level, well-drained ground). If you have hills, heavy soil and mud, you WILL eventually get stuck. Also, 4WD is more efficient in transferring HP to the ground. Because of the issue of traction, I also prefere R1 ag tires over R4 industrials.

I would also not own a tractor that did not have ROPS. 

Birddog, the 5103, assuming you can get it with 4WD, is a great choice.


----------



## wolverine301 (Dec 21, 2005)

Kubota...ours has taken a beating over the years logging, blazing roads through swamps, creating and planting food plots, digging ponds (back hoe), etc. and it keeps on going.


----------

